# Capt. Arsola E. Matty 11/29



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Fished w/ Capt. Lee Warmke, Capt. Ken Marshall, and Terry Tate with solid production... all of them had limits of redfish along with Terry catching a 27" trout and Jesse catching a nice 24" trout... several 20"+ class trout most all trout caught on Corky's. 

Capt. Arsola wasn't around a computer and asked me to post this for him.

Late-


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweet report... Thanks!


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i see ya'll are catching lots of fish, now come on out and tell us where your catching them and in the mouth aint what i'm talikng about.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

hehehe......hopefully the fish stay on until Friday.......


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Confidential*

The actual position of fish will be confidential until after the weekend...

RIGHT BERTS.... see you Friday....!!!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Im takin' my box of Corky's and my Laguna down that way next week.

Ya'll save some for me. I'm still waiting on my 29-30 incher Ive been trying for all my life.

Kelly


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Call*

Kelly....

Fire me a PM before you go and I will let ya in on the spots if we get into them!!

Jode

They are on BIG fish right now!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

LagunaShupe said:


> Kelly....
> 
> Fire me a PM before you go and I will let ya in on the spots if we get into them!!
> 
> ...


Shupely, and his brudder J, like them fat gals.....but to be honest, nuttin keeps you warmer on a cold winter morning wade, than landing a few of them fat gals.....lol


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Here You Go*

This is what I will be looking for but 3 lbs. bigger!!!!


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i wonder how people other than me will be there friday. sounds like there jumpin in the boat over there. i guess it'll just come down to who has the most Horsepower to race to the birds. i got 150 of them on my rig.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Birds*

Teal,

Honestly the bigger fish aren't under the birds from what I have been told...

However I dont have the exact location either!


----------



## Este007 (Nov 22, 2005)

Latest report: Matagorda is out of fish, go to Galveston.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Update Update*

All fish are headed North to Galveston... try back at a later date....


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

some of those captains love to get on here and brag about thier catches, i've read lots and lots of them. obviously they catch fish now they need to go the next step and tell us where, and east matagorda aint close enuff.


----------



## Sargent Jax (Apr 21, 2005)

You nailed it on the quote about needing HP for bird chasing. (mine's 200):slimer: 
On one of these boards I think it was referred to as "Nascar fish'n at its finest".
If you are planning to wade get there EARLY and if your planning on chasing birds like the other 113 boats out there be prepared to be pi**ed at some point. The fish are there but so are ALL the knuckleheads with NO common sense. 
I guess that's why daddy learned me when I was a young'n that there's nothing common about having sense.:headknock 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS and good luck on the water.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Teal,

Exactly *how specific* are you wanting him to be about where they caught fish ?

Just curious.

Kelly


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

I think the general area is a great hint. Maybe he will give all his secrets like: caught them 18 1/2 inches under the second wave and most were caught in the right side of the mouth using a left-handed corky. I'm just glad to hear the reports of someone catching something while I'm working. Keeps my hopes up.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Why???? so 900 people can sit in those spots tommorow...East Matagorda is detailed enough guys come on...


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*fish*

it don't matter if you had a drag bot, like jax said earlier if you try fishing the birds.there is always that few that don't know or have any respect for the other guy & will always manage to run in and cut your drift off or run into the middle of it all and scatter the birds. Your are better off just working a pattern that you know will work this time of year and leaving the flying fish finders alone.

y'all be careful stay safe and may GOD BLESS

tight lines and screaming drags to all


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Invest in a couple bags of the cheapest chips you can find and you will be able to keep control of the dumb a$$es. If they don't know how to fish birds then they wont have a clue why they are not catching under them


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

if you think about it,why do these guides even get on here and wadefishing.com and tell anyone or rather brag about the fish they catch. all it does is bring more people to a already crowded area. and about the exact location they could be a little more specific. hell if they just said the east or west end would be a little better. and tomorrow and this weekend i hope people show some respect. there should be enuff birds for everyone. i dont bust birds if someone is already on them and i hope people do the same for us. they better


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

don't need locations.....come on guys.......the guides found the fish....plus they have to earn a living, and that is hard to do with "900 boats" at the location their wanting to fish.....I'd be happy to just know the type of structure they were fishing, and adjust my plan accordingly......


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

ok so you want more info too. either way it dont matter to me. and there wouldnt be 900 boats if they didnt get on here and brag about thier fishing trips while we're making a real living to make thier living. to be honest i wrote off east bay earlier this year vowing to never go back, but w/ all these guides and other people reporting all these fish, i gots to go get me some. i know i'm not the only one. just think if we hadnt read all these reports(bragging) then there would be at least one less boat over there racing to those birds this weekend. see ya'll there tomorrow


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

TEALnexttime said:


> ok so you want more info too. either way it dont matter to me. and there wouldnt be 900 boats if they didnt get on here and brag about thier fishing trips while we're making a real living to make thier living. to be honest i wrote off east bay earlier this year vowing to never go back, but w/ all these guides and other people reporting all these fish, i gots to go get me some. i know i'm not the only one. just think if we hadnt read all these reports(bragging) then there would be at least one less boat over there racing to those birds this weekend. see ya'll there tomorrow


you see bragging......I see good info given out......and maybe a little advertising......I'd focus on the good more than the bad.....because if you ***** enough, they may stop giving out the info all together.......


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Bert Captain Ken Sabin here I have been on them in matagorda also just grab you a piece of the south shoreline,and some corkies day glow pink texas chicken balck/pearl floater.Some mornings there on the grass up close and others in the waist deep water just move slow and try and satay in the grass or mud areas.remember work slow leave all the knuckleheads in the boat and stay with the corkie original or fatboy series.Later hope that helps Ken


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

noo-noo said:


> Hey Bert Captain Ken Sabin here I have been on them in matagorda also just grab you a piece of the south shoreline,and some corkies day glow pink texas chicken balck/pearl floater.Some mornings there on the grass up close and others in the waist deep water just move slow and try and satay in the grass or mud areas.remember work slow leave all the knuckleheads in the boat and stay with the corkie original or fatboy series.Later hope that helps Ken


thanks Capt Ken......but really you should of just pm'd me that info.......lol....

there ya go TEAL.....a guide giving out great info, and not bragging......


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

thanks. but i'll be my boat, racing to the birds.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Hey Ken hope we can make it Monday! Theres a Matty get down Gorda Big girl with my name on her! LoL!! As Ken said, look for mud and grass, this is also working for Galvatraz. Bigger fish in those conditions and smaller and more under birds or over shell reefs in deeper water. You shouldn't even need what end of the bay. This can work at either end. Not to long ago I caught he!! for giving out to much info, now these guys are getting it for not enough! LoL!! Ya can't win! That's why i've limited my reports lately.



LagunaShupe said:


> The actual position of fish will be confidential until after the weekend...


The reason for the broad info is, there's a tournament going on this weekend. Good luck to you guys in the Plugger.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Hey Hey*

You guys know I'm just kidding.... I'll be in E Matty manana somewhere... I'm not going to be at the controls.... HAVING SOME DANG GOOD FUN FISHIN... and hopefully catchin!!!

Jode-


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

LagunaShupe said:


> You guys know I'm just kidding.... I'll be in E Matty manana somewhere... I'm not going to be at the controls.... HAVING SOME DANG GOOD FUN FISHIN... and hopefully catchin!!!
> 
> Jode-


dude, beer's on you, after we get the wall hanga's.....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Not A Problem*

YEP all the cold SUDS ON ME when we get those twin 30's!!!!

On a double by the way too!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

hehehe.....we ain't greedy......just confident......lol


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Too funny*

I'm gunna poke at ya guys...LOL....

Can't give more info but call me tomorrow and I'll give you details.. BWAAAA

Hint guys: Run for birds. BUT DON'T skip 3-4 just sitting on top.
That was the trip to stay on the fish last weekend without the idiots.

Good luck in the tourney.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Sixtoe said:


> Invest in a couple bags of the cheapest chips you can find and you will be able to keep control of the dumb a$$es. If they don't know how to fish birds then they wont have a clue why they are not catching under them


Pretty slick idea, Sixtoe!! LOL! CF?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I would have to say it was probably a little crowded Friday. I had to wait for 8 boats to pass before I could turn off of 2918 onto 2611, heading to E. Mattie. I noticed 4 more heading out of Sweeny to wet a hook.


So Bert's............ why don't ya tell us how ya did?


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

well back frome the worst fishing trip of the year from east matagorda or any where. i knew i should have gone to my ole fishing grounds. the un-sportsmanship was absolutely off the chart. total lack of respect to other fisherman. i know it aint gonna hurt anybody's feelings, but i won't ever be back in east bay. unless it's wing to wing ducks. too many disrespectfull acts to mention. so i aint , but i was gone off the water by 0900 just totally P.O.. you guys can have it. i thought S.L.P. was bad.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

totally slammed Bender.......us, knot the fish.....lol.....I had one 22" trout....one other guy had an 18" trout......and that was it for 4 guys fishing hard, for 6 hours....pretty dismal......but the best part was....I wasn't at work.....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BertS said:


> but the best part was....I wasn't at work.....


 I'll second that! This time of year we pretty much stay around the house, maybe fish off the dock, whatever, till Sunday evening! Then you have the whole place to yourself!

I like to use this bote if I do have to fish on the weekends! People think I'm potlicking and stay away! :rotfl:

Team "B List" proudly supports these fine sponsors: The Road Kill Cookbook Company, Inc., Noodlers anonymous, Preparation H, Jose's Taco Trailer, Peter Frampton, Shakespeare Ugly Pricks, Sumpin Bumpin Guide Service, and of course the Skycarp-R-Us Guide Service!


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*come on now!!*

dude go find your own fish. I GUARANTEE you that 90% of the people that like to catch big trout, myself included, don't even post reports anymore. Why? Cause we don't want people like yourself who rely on the internet for their fishing skills to be crowding us next time we're out. I can already tell that you are the guy in the new $30,000 rig who has not a clue about boating / fishing etiquette, and will be cutting off my wade. Maybe I'm reading too much into your posts, but I doubt it.

Arsola - *THANKS* for not getting specific!



TEALnexttime said:


> if you think about it,why do these guides even get on here and wadefishing.com and tell anyone or rather brag about the fish they catch. all it does is bring more people to a already crowded area. and about the exact location they could be a little more specific. hell if they just said the east or west end would be a little better. and tomorrow and this weekend i hope people show some respect. there should be enuff birds for everyone. i dont bust birds if someone is already on them and i hope people do the same for us. they better


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*sorry!*

just re-read my last post and maybe its a bit harsh. I apologize. But seriously, I just don't get it. People are constantly complaining about overcrowding on east matty (or any given bay for that matter), and then these same people come home after a trip and post an internet report. And then others call that poster out on the report not being specific enough...so specifics are often given....and then this person wonders why there are 3 boats in his cove or 20 boats on his reef the next day.....and 15 of those 20 boats have never even fished that reef before

Solution - quit giving the specifics out, and just relate the pattern, or don't post. Any competent fisherperson can duplicate a pattern in the areas he is familiar with, and doesn't need to go somewhere he has never been based on an i-net report. Besides, we all know that fish move often, but patterns remain more stable. The damage is done when you call attention to specific areas that others (usually newbies) were not previously aware of.

Or, just post a pic!!! 



Naterator said:


> dude go find your own fish. I GUARANTEE you that 90% of the people that like to catch big trout, myself included, don't even post reports anymore. Why? Cause we don't want people like yourself who rely on the internet for their fishing skills to be crowding us next time we're out. I can already tell that you are the guy in the new $30,000 rig who has not a clue about boating / fishing etiquette, and will be cutting off my wade. Maybe I'm reading too much into your posts, but I doubt it.
> 
> Arsola - *THANKS* for not getting specific!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Friday*

E Matty..... you always hear the good ones well let me tell ya IT STUNK!!! 2 dang trout to 22 and I WAS ZERO'D.......


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

naterator, talk about coming out from left field. dont know where you got all that info from especially how much my rig cost and my boating skills. but i do know that i fish every weekend and have caught a few fish in my day, and i got none of my info from a report on any site. i get my info from close friends and thats the best way. i aint about to get on here and tell anyone excatly where i get my fish either , but i also dont get on these sites after every trip and brag. thier reports dont do anything but tell people they catch fish and to give them a call and book a trip . that was my point. and where do you see specifics? i dont ever see specifics .


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

maybe I jumped the gun, like I said. I just get tired of seeing people request specifics, an I thought thats what you were doing. Try looking at the kayak fishing forum, and you'll see what I mean. They practically give out the GPS #s on every report, or at least used to. Some of them have finally figured out that its detrimental to their own fishing to do so, but many over their are new to the sport, and ignorance is bliss, or so they say I guess. I have just seen too many bays and spots become too crowded, and I blame the internet for a lot of that. I remember when the south shore of x-mas was a productive place....now its the "learn to kayak" derby. Yes, there would still be just as many people on the bay, but most of the new ones would still be doing what I did when I started, which is exploring and getting skunked a lot. But, I also learned a lot from those experiences, and these people that rely on the internet won't get the benefit of that. Hell, I still do a lot of exploring. Maybe I just like to do things on my own, I don't know......



TEALnexttime said:


> naterator, talk about coming out from left field. dont know where you got all that info from especially how much my rig cost and my boating skills. but i do know that i fish every weekend and have caught a few fish in my day, and i got none of my info from a report on any site. i get my info from close friends and thats the best way. i aint about to get on here and tell anyone excatly where i get my fish either , but i also dont get on these sites after every trip and brag. thier reports dont do anything but tell people they catch fish and to give them a call and book a trip . that was my point. and where do you see specifics? i dont ever see specifics .


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i agree 100%. the internet is killing the fishing and duck hunting around here. i hate it. i just get bored at work sometimes and surf the sites and like to look at the pictures, i dont even have a computer at home. i just wish i had the surf cam's on the weekend's. i like that xmas bay " learn to kayak spot" . i hear ya.


----------

